# Issue watch ID



## BJR2347 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good evening,

I have recently been given a watch from a friend who has left the navy.

I've been trying to figure out exactly what it is by trawling the internet, I'm struggling to find other watches that are identical to the one I have.

Two of the dials display seconds, however the large L circled underneath the 100m text is throwing me off.

I've uploaded some photos, any help would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Its a Pulsar chronograph (the crows foot on the back signifies it is military issue which I had no idea Pulsar did)

Pulsar is a derivative of Seiko known for producing good quality watches for quite reasonable money. It is essencially a watch with a stop watch function and one dial is tenths of seconds, one is seconds and the other is minutes.

I am not sure what the L stands for either... but probably someone here has something like it.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*The L stands for luminova which is the compound used for the lume on the hands.*



brummie1875 said:


> *The L stands for luminova which is the compound used for the lume on the hands.*


 *A lot of military watches display the L though earlier examples may display a T in a circle denoting tritium which is no longer used. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think these were RAF/RN issue and the L stands for luminova.

The serial number, which I cannot read in your image, will give you the year in the last two digits.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*A quick peek at the e-bay results for Pulsar military Chronograph shows two examples that whilst looking the same do not have the NATO stock numbers (NSN) or the pheon on the back, or the luminova marking on the front. *

*IMO your version is the more desirable one and is a very nice watch, get a nice NATO strap on it and enjoy..... * :thumbs_up:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PULSAR-SEIKO-GEN-1-PILOT-NAVIGATOR-MOD-NAVY-RAF-civilian/262782623312?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D38661%26meid%3D41fe841b14bd414ea0395cccb972ee8e%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D351941691455


----------



## BJR2347 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks guys,

Turns out it's 2008

The current strap is grey and by looking it's a NATO strap. I take it grey is least popular?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Funnily enough the Admiltary Grey strap was the one that was originally issued for the watch I believe, across all of the services.*

*One of my G10's is sporting one in the pictures. *

*These are mine.*


----------



## gsimmons (Jan 19, 2017)

The grey 18mm strap is still current issue. 
These watches came from a retired REME captain.








The pulsar I believe is RAF issue GS2000 if I'm not mistaken. They have a date, solid back(no battery hatch), and luminova. No radioactive luminous(tritium) was used. Both Pulsar and CWC made this version. Pulsar as far as I know didn't make a G10 version.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

With regard to your Pulsar military issue chronograph, it would seem that your model is called the Gen 1 RAF Pulsar chronograph. A second generation model was subsequently made for RAF issue, and this newer model incorporated crown guards each side of the crown and was more substantial in build. Also, The Gen 2 model apparently has a better movement as well.

I was quite surprised to learn that Pulsar quartz watches were made for British military use, and your watch must surely be a collectible item.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*This is the Pulsar that I had. *


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Mysteriouser and mysteriouser... I can't help wondering what the military commissioners have been doing since the beginning of World War 2 - this Pulsar is barely different in style and function from military watches commissioned by the British military in the war against Fascism. Oh well, if it ain't broke then don't fix it, and this simple, legible, black-dial military style of watch is apparently eternal.


----------

